# yellow discoloration on mint terribilis



## Carolina Dart Frogs (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello All,
I've had 2 mints for around 8 months and i've noticed that one of them has got some yellowing around the face. It's been like that for a couple months, and doesn't seem to be causing any issues (frog is active and eating regularly) but i noticed another spot lower on it's back. Can anybody tell me what might be causing this? Thanks!


----------



## MorseToad (Mar 27, 2021)

I've seen similar spotty discoloration on the skin of White's tree frogs due to bacterial or fungal infections. Do you have access to a veterinarian that will see frogs? They will be able to grow cultures to determine if your frog has an infection that needs to be treated.

I also found an old Dendroboard thread that shows some similar looking frogs Here. Hopefully some Phyllobates keepers will chime in with their thoughts.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Keep in mind I'm not a vet. That yellow (as seen in the photos) looks a lot like pigment to me. I have a 7 or 8 month old sub-adult with an identical nose that it's had since it was young. I also have a female yellow that had a pale spot of orange-red pigment intensify on her flank. In the case of my frogs, it's definitely random pigmentation.

Keep a close eye on the frog and see what other keepers here say, but that's my guess for the moment.


----------



## Carolina Dart Frogs (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks for the responses. After looking through a bunch of images online I'm leaning towards pigmentation. The coloring is very symmetrical and hasn't really spread. The length of time it's been like that makes me think a fungal or bacterial infection would've at least caused tissue damage or outright killed the frog by now. Thanks again!


----------



## Shazace (Jul 19, 2020)

Have you watched this?


----------



## Carolina Dart Frogs (Nov 4, 2021)

I had not seen that before but that's a great video. Thanks for posting that here, it looks like that confirms it's pigmentation.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Carotenoids from supplements or fruit fly media?


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Okapi said:


> Carotenoids from supplements or fruit fly media?


My one frog with the yellow across the snout was raised the same as all the others -- caretonoid supplementation may intensify what's already there, but it doesn't seem to cause it. My Mints produce a variety of phenotypes.


----------

